# Venus Laowa 24mm Relay lens coming soon.



## Chaitanya (Jul 21, 2018)

https://photorumors.com/2018/07/20/laowa-24mm-f-14-relay-2x-macro-lens-to-be-announced-in-a-few-days-with-a-price-of-1/


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 27, 2018)

https://photorumors.com/2018/07/27/laowa-24mm-f-14-relay-2x-macro-lens-specifications-additional-information-and-release-date/


----------

